# Neuer PC Multifunktion - Virtualisierung



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir mal wieder einen neuen PC zusammenstellen.  Hauptsächlich soll dieser für das "Arbeiten" sein - sprich es sollen ca. 2-3 virtuelle Maschinen Windows 2008 R2 Server auf dieser Kiste laufen, nicht immer parallel,
aber ab und an. Zudem wird Videomaterial geschnitten und es wird mit Bildbearbeitung handtiert.
Achja der Preis spielt zuerst eine unterelle Rolle...aber um 2000-2500 Euro sind grob kalkulliert.

Hier meine bisherige Konfiguration:

Mainboard     : ASUS P9X79 DELUXE

CPU             : Intel® Core™ i7-3820

CPU-Lüfter    : be quiet! Dark Rock 2

RAM             : Corsair DIMM 32 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit ( ggf. 2 x also 64 GB RAM )

Grafikkarte    : vielleicht

1024MB EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB
1024MB EVGA GeForce GTX550 Ti FPB
1024MB Gainward GTX560 Ti PHANTOM

SSD            : Samsung 830series 2,5" 256 GB

Festplatte    : 2000GB Seagate SV35.5 ST2000VX000 64MB

Netzteil        : 650W be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 80+ Gold ( vielleicht zu viel oder? )

PC-Gehäuse  : noch auf der Suche - hat jemand Tips?

Hat jemand andere Ideen oder ist das soweit gut? Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir eben noch nicht schlüssig.

Gruß

Virtual_machine


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Wenn Sockel 2011 dann gleich der 3930k.
Willst du nicht darauf spielen?


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Nein Spielen ist nicht so angesagt. Dazu habe ich keine Zeit.

Aber ansonsten ok?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Wenn du nicht spielen willst solltest du dir mal den i7 3770k anschauen.
Da reicht dann die IGP und du sparst die Grafikkarte. Außerdem ist der 3770k noch eine Tick schneller als der 3820. Dazu ist die 1155 Plattform wesentlich günstiger und sparsamer.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Ja das stimmt. Aber die 2011 Plattform wird noch im nächsten Jahr weiter entwickelt und ist auch 64'GBit Ram fähig. Bei Ivy Brdige sind maximal 32 GB RAM möglich, jedenfalls habe ich nur solche Boards gefunden, die meinen Ansprüchen entsprechen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Ivy DT kann maximal 32GB RAM unterstützen.
Sandy EP kann 64GB unterstützen.
Ob du aber 64GB RAM wirklich brauchst weiß ich nicht.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte die Option offen halten und daher kommt die 2011er Plattform nur in Frage. Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich eben unschlüssig...es soll auf jedenfall eine nvidia sein. AMD ist nicht so mein Ding,


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

AMD ist aber in dem Bereich besser als Nvidia. Nvidia hat noch nichts unterhalb der GTX 670 zu bieten. Daher ist die AMD 7850 die bessere Wahl.
Da du aber sowieso nicht spielst kannst du auch eine AMD 7770 nehmen und eben den 3930k kaufen.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Ich habe immer gehört Inteöl cPU und AMD Grafikkarte hamonieren nicht so. Ist da wirklich etwas dran?
Was ist mit den neuen Keppler Karten von Nvidia wie z.B. die NVIDIA GeForce GT 640 ? Wäre die auch geeignet?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer gehört Inteöl cPU und AMD Grafikkarte hamonieren nicht so. Ist da wirklich etwas dran?



Das ist kompletter Unsinn. AMD Karten laufen auf Intel Systemen genauso gut wie auf AMD Systemen.



virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Was ist mit den neuen Keppler Karten von Nvidia wie z.B. die NVIDIA GeForce GT 640 ? Wäre die auch geeignet?


 
Natürlich kannst du dir auch nehmen.
Die Compute Leistung ist aber extrem schwach.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Dann schaue ich mir mal die AMD-Karten an. Compute-Leistung brauche ich ja schon etwas. Reicht denn das Netzteil aus und kannst du mir ein gutes PC-Gehäuse empfehlen. Ich hatte mal ein Silverstone TJ10 und wollte ein vergleichbares wieder haben. Es sollte Staub-Schutz haben und eine Festplatten Entkopplung. Lüftersteuerung mag ich gar nicht...ansonsten bin ich offen für alles.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Beim Case musst du selbst schauen. Was für ein Budget hast du überhaupt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Case musst du selbst schauen. Was für ein Budget hast du überhaupt?


 Habe ich mir auch gerade gedascht


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Budget 2000-2500 insgesamt. Case so maximal 250 euro...vielleicht auch etwas drüber.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

Wie groß darf es sein, muss es leise sein?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Budget 2000-2500 insgesamt. Case so maximal 250 euro...vielleicht auch etwas drüber.


 
Bei dem budget kannst du den 3930k nehmen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei dem budget kannst du den 3930k nehmen.


 
Aber locker


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

Eine teure Grafikkarte fällt weg? Bekommt man das Budget dann überhaupt voll?

Wenn soviel Geld ins Case gesteckt wird empfehle ich unbedingt die Lüfter auszutauschen. Noiseblocker oder be quiet! sind hier Spitzenreiter.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Und einen guten CPU Kühler.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und einen guten CPU Kühler.


 
Die H100 mit be quiet! Lüftern? Wobei Noiseblocker besser abdichten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

Wie zitiert man mehrer Beiträge gleichzeitig von verschieden Usern?

CPu kühler wird eh imer ein gescheiter empfohlen und Lüfter sind  acuh empfehlenswert


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Also zum Thema Case: es sollte schon leise sein, aber da kann man ja mit Dämm-Matten nachhelfen.
Lüfter werde ich wohl die bequiet silent wings 2 nehmen.

Die 2000-2500 euro bekommt man schon schnell voll...und wenn es weniger ist, umso besser!


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie zitiert man mehrer Beiträge gleichzeitig von verschieden Usern?


 
Du hast rechts drei Möglichkeiten.
>Antworten< >Zitieren< und >den Dritten wo nichts steht<.
Den dritten musst du anklicken dann wird der Post markiert. Das machst du mit allen Posts die zu zitieren willst und drückst dann mit einem Doppelklick links auf den blauen Antwort+ Button.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

Ja die Wings sind gut, nochmal soll es ne bestimmte Größe haben?
Edit bei allen markierten Post?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie zitiert man mehrer Beiträge gleichzeitig von verschieden Usern?


 
Copy+Paste.



virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Case: es sollte schon leise sein, aber da kann man ja mit Dämm-Matten nachhelfen.
> Lüfter werde ich wohl die bequiet silent wings 2 nehmen.



Dämm-Matten sind unnötig wenn die Lüfter durch Silent Wings 2 ersetzt werden. Außer du bist extrem Lärmempfindlich. Du könntest eine extra Lüftersteuerung kaufen. Macht m.M.n. mehr Sinn als Dämmmatten.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Lüftersteuerungen mag ich irgendwie gar nicht...da habe ich eine Abneigung gegen...aber die Silent Wings 2 sind schon toll.

Das Case darf gross sein, es soll aber unter einem normalen Schreibtisch passen. Aktuell steht dort ein Silverstone TJ10 und da ist noch 10cm Luft nach oben.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Du kannst dir einen Big Tower aussuchen der dir gefällt. Die Lüfter tauscht du gegen Silent Wings aus. Das reicht.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Was ist eigentlich das Corsair H100 genau?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Das ist eine kompakte Wasserkühlung. Für den 3930k sehr zu empfehlen. Allerdings solltest du die Standard Lüfter austauschen weil die zu laut sind.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

So würde ich es machen:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed
 Board: ASUS P9X79 Pro, X79
 RAM: ggf. 2x G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 32GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600)
HDD:  Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
 SSD: Samsung SSD 830 oder Corsair Performance Pro 
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 500R weiß
Kühler:  Corsair Hydro Series H100
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5
 Brenner: ASUS DRW-24B3ST schwarz, SATA, bulk 
 Lüfter:  2x be quiet! Silent Wings PWM, 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm oder EKL Wingboost 120


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> So würde ich es machen:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Board: ASUS P9X79 Pro, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBH40-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


 
Nicht schlecht


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

@Softy, danke - sieht auch ganz gut aus.

Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich noch am Überlegen ob z.B. eine *AMD FirePro™ V4900 *nicht besser wäre. Ich schneide ja Filme und bearbeite Bilder und wenn ich mir die HD-Filme dann anschaue sollte es doch besser sein oder? Ich kann leider nicht einschätzen was dort besser ist. 

Wasserkühlung hm bin dort nicht so der Freund von, vielleicht auch weil ich mich damit nicht so gut auskenne und keinen großen Vorteil erkennen kann.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Wasserkühlung hm bin dort nicht so der Freund von, vielleicht auch weil ich mich damit nicht so gut auskenne und keinen großen Vorteil erkennen kann.


 
Eine Kompakte Wasserkühlung benötigt soviel Wartung und Installation wie ein Luftkühler.

Und bei 2011 ist die H100 zu empfehlen, da hier normale Luftkühler leicht schlapp machen.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

Die CPU ist ein echter Hitzkopf, Luftkühler sind da recht schnell  überfordert. Wenn Du nicht oder nur geringfügig übertakten willst, kannst Du natürlich auch einen Thermalright Silver Arrow oder EKL Alpenföhn K2 nehmen.

Welche Programme nutzt Du denn? Unterstützen die Cuda oder OpenCL?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Bis 4GHz ist ein Luftkühler gut und leise wie der K2 oder Silver Arrow. Wenn du nicht mehr takten willst reicht das.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Also übertakten möchte ich nichts.

Ich nutze wenn dann Photoshop und zum schneiden von Filmen Pinacle Studio. Cuda wird zum Teil genutzt.

@Softy : Das Case gefällt mir. der RAM hmm...ist der denn kompatibel zu dem Asus Board?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Also übertakten möchte ich nichts.



64GB RAM aber nicht übertakten wollen?



virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> @Softy : Das Case gefällt mir. der RAM hmm...ist der denn kompatibel zu dem Asus Board?


 
Selbstverständlich ist der RAM von Softy kompatibel. Warum sollte er dies nicht sein können?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Die Ripjaws Z laufen problemlos auf X79 Boards.

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst reicht der Macho.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

Für Cuda bräuchtest Du zwingend eine nvidia Karte, das funktioniert nicht mit AMD Karten, also z.B. eine GTX560Ti 448core: 448 in Grafikkarten/PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 560 Ti, Speichergröße: ab 1GB | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der RAM passt schon


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

@ *DieMangoKiwi* : ja die 64GB RAM brauche ich ja für die Virtual Machines. Übertaktet habe ich noch nie bringt auch kaum etwas...ist genauso blöd, wie nen Golf tiefer legen oder was auch immer. Der RAM ist wenn ich das richtig sehe nicht in der Comp. Liste von Asus aufgelistet und bei G.Skill finde ich nichts darüber.

@Softy : ja ich habe ja mit einer Nvidia GTX 560 TI geliebäugelt.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Photoshop kann sowohl Cuda als auch Open CL und da AMD mehr Compute Leistung hat ist AMD hier die bessere Wahl.
Wobei die CPU selbst genug Leistung hat. Du brauchst das Cuda/Open CL Zeugs nicht wirklich.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Und setze ich da nun eher auf eine Desktop-Karte oder eine Workstation-Karte?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

Wenn du damit arbeitest auf ne Workstation Karte obwohl ich glaube dasss dir ne Desktop reichen würde bei der CPU


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Ich würde auf Desktop setzen.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Die Grafikkartenwahl bringt mich noch zum Verzweifeln!!! Das ist für mich ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln...sie soll leistungsfähig sein aber auch leise.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

Dann würde ich eine Sapphire HD7850 oder HD7870 Dual Fan nehmen. Die sind leise und kühl.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Customer Karten sind sehr leise. Schau dir die AMD 7850 von Sapphire an.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

Habe ich ja gesagt eine Desktop karte reicht fuer seine Gebrauch


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

habe mir die AMD 7850 angesehen...ist aber relativ laut gegenüber einer Nvidea GTX560 TI.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> habe mir die AMD 7850 angesehen...ist aber relativ laut gegenüber einer Nvidea GTX560 TI.


 
Kannst du das Video mal zeigen, auf dem du die Sapphire mit einer 560TI siehst und hörst?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> habe mir die AMD 7850 angesehen...ist aber relativ laut gegenüber einer Nvidea GTX560 TI.


 
woher hast du das denn?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

Die sapphire ist sehr leise


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Auf alternate beschweren sich einige über die lauten Lüfter. 3.4 sone unter Last.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Auf alternate beschweren sich einige über die lauten Lüfter. 3.4 sone unter Last.



Dann muss das die Karte im Referenzdesign sein.

Wir meinen diese hier: Produktvergleich Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-00-20G), Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellem


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Auf alternate beschweren sich einige über die lauten Lüfter. 3.4 sone unter Last.


 
Das ist dann Referenz. Schau mal genau nach.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Ja das sieht besser aus. Also ihr würdet mir AMD empfehlen anstatt Nvidea?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Das musst du wissen.
Es gibt keine vergleiche Nvidia Karte zur AMD 7870. Die GTX 500 Serie ist veraltet und braucht viel mehr Strom.
Die GTx 660 gibt es immer noch nicht. Sie wurde noch nicht mal angekündigt.
Daher ist die 7850 im Customer Design eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

Ich bin nicht so der Video-Schnitzer. Aber ist es qualitativ nicht eh besser, die CPU rendern zu lassen?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so der Video-Schnitzer. Aber ist es qualitativ nicht eh besser, die CPU rendern zu lassen?


 
Ja. wenn Video dann x86 Rechenleistung. Vergiss Cuda und Open CL und Virtu Sync und den ganzen Dreck.
Kauf dir also den 3930k und damit bist du bestens bedient. Du kannst einfach eine günstige Grafikkarte nehmen die ein Bild ausspuckt. Das reicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. wenn Video dann x86 Rechenleistung. Vergiss Cuda und Open CL und Virtu Sync und den ganzen Dreck.
> Kauf dir also den 3930k und damit bist du bestens bedient. Du kannst einfach eine günstige Grafikkarte nehmen die ein Bild ausspuckt. Das reicht.


 
Da spricht einer aus Erfahrng, würde dann nicht auch ein Server CPu lohnen?


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

OK..ok...ok...

Wie ist eigentlich die Corsair Verarbeitung bei den PC-Gehäusen...ihr habt ja zum Teil alle eins.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Da spricht einer aus Erfahrng, würde dann nicht auch ein Server CPu lohnen?


 
Welche Server CPU denn?
Der Xeon Pedant zum 3930k kostet genauso viel. Aber er lässt sich nicht übertakten.



virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> OK..ok...ok...
> 
> Wie ist eigentlich die Corsair Verarbeitung bei den PC-Gehäusen...ihr habt ja zum Teil alle eins.



Die ist gut. Nur die Standard Lüfter kannst du wegwerfen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

was it nem 8Kerner
Ja die Corsairs sind gut bloß Lüfter wechseln wie bereits gesagt wurde


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (30. Juni 2012)

Server CPU ist nicht notwendig....ich glaube ich muss darüber mal ne Nacht schlafen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> was it nem 8Kerner


 
Der mit 3Ghz kostet 1500€. Ein 3930k mit 4,5Ghz ist aber genauso schnell wie der Xeon für 1500€.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

ja tu das, nein eigentlich nicht da hast du Recht
Der i7 reicht vollkommne


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (1. Juli 2012)

ich bleibe beim i7.

noch ne andere Frage beim Case *Corsair Carbide 500R *ist seitlich ein 200mm Lüfter. Meint ihr ich brauche den, wenn ich oben 2 Lüfter einabue und vorne die beiden ersetze?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

Nein eigentlich nicht


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> ich bleibe beim i7.
> 
> noch ne andere Frage beim Case *Corsair Carbide 500R *ist seitlich ein 200mm Lüfter. Meint ihr ich brauche den, wenn ich oben 2 Lüfter einabue und vorne die beiden ersetze?


 Schmeiß den 200mm raus und verbaue zwei in der Front, einem im Heck und einen ganz hinten im Deckel, der weiter vorne im Deckel klaut dem CPU Kühler nur die kühle Luft

Also 2 120er und 2 140er kaufen


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (1. Juli 2012)

ok - dann habe ich jedenfalls schon mal für das Case entschieden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

Is ja schon mal ein Anfang


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (1. Juli 2012)

..ja nun noch das Thema Grafik!!!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> ..ja nun noch das Thema Grafik!!!


 
Entweder die. Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder die. Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-03-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (1. Juli 2012)

Die gehen nicht ich brauch 2x DVI.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

XFX Radeon HD 7870 1000M Double Dissipation Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (FX-787A-CDFC) | Geizhals Deutschland
Wie laut die ist


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (1. Juli 2012)

...ist die nicht etwas überdimensoniert für mein Vorhaben?...und ist auch etwas teuer....knapp über 200 euro ist ok....aber fast 300 ist zu viel.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> ...ist die nicht etwas überdimensoniert für mein Vorhaben?...und ist auch etwas teuer....knapp über 200 euro ist ok....aber fast 300 ist zu viel.


 Die hat den gleichen Chip wie die Sapphire 7870


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (1. Juli 2012)

...ist mir aber generell zu teuer...da ich die Grafikkarte so nie ausreizen werde...


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

XFX Radeon HD 7850 860M Double Dissipation Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (FX-785A-CDFC) | Geizhals Deutschland oder PowerColor Radeon HD 7850 PCS+, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX7850 2GBD5-2DHPP) | Geizhals Deutschland Bei der Lautstärke wieder


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

Die sollen relativ leise sein


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (1. Juli 2012)

Die PowerColor scheint ganz ok zu sein. Mal sehen wie laut das Teil ist. Ist schon für PCIe 3.0 wenn ich das richtig sehe oder?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Die PowerColor scheint ganz ok zu sein. Mal sehen wie laut das Teil ist. Ist schon für PCIe 3.0 wenn ich das richtig sehe oder?


 Ja das ist aber total egal ob PCIe 2.0 oder 3.0, weil PCIe eh abwärtskompatibel ist und es nur wenige (hauptsächlich server und computing) Anwendungen gibt die ernsthaft von PCIe 3.0 profitieren


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (1. Juli 2012)

Scheint ganz ok siehe hier: http://ht4u.net/reviews/2012/powercolor_radeon_hd_7850_pcs_plus_im_test/index7.php


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

Na dann


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (2. Juli 2012)

Konnte mich noch nicht entscheiden. Lese aktuell einige Tests.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Juli 2012)

Das ist gut, informieren ist immer gut


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich zwar noch nicht für eine Grafikkarte entschieden aber ich wurde von einem Freund darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es ggf. mit der Höhe der RAM-Bausteine und dem be quit CPU Lüfter bezüglich der Höhe Probleme geben könnte. Seht ihr das genauso?


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, das kommt auf die Kombination an. Wenn Du nun doch einen großen Luftkühler nimmst, würde ich auf jeden Fall Low-Profile RAM kaufen, z.B. Produktvergleich 

Dann gibt es keine Platzprobleme.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

CPU-Lüfter    : be quiet! Dark Rock 2

RAM             : Corsair DIMM 32 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit Vengeance. --> könnte ggf. zu hoch sein hmmm..gibt es irgendwo Höhenangaben, dann könnte man das ggf.  ausrechnen!!!


----------



## Legacyy (5. Juli 2012)

Die RAM MOdule mit den großen Kühlern oebn drauf passen alle net unter die großen CPU-kühler.
Kannst ja so einen hier nehmen: GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit 32GB  bzw. G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 32GB


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Die Ripjaws-X oder -Z könnten gerade noch so drunter passen. Sicherheitshalber würde ich aber RAM ohne Heatspreader nehmen, die sind eh nur Show. Und der Dark Rock ist so fett, da sieht man den RAM eh nicht mehr, wenn der eingebaut ist


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Vielleicht wär dann eine Wassekühlung die besser Lösung, wie schon vrher hier einige geschrieben haben: Die Corsair H100 !!! Gibt es da nch andere "gute" ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Die Corsair H100 !!! Gibt es da nch andere "gute" ?


 
Diese Wasserkühlung ist nur eine kompakte Wasserkühlung und im Vergleich zu einer echten eher ein Witz.

Allerdings ist die H100 konkurrenzlos. Nur zu empfehlen mit separaten Lüftern, hier wäre Noiseblocker der Favorit, da (((NB))) perfekte Radiatorlüfter anbietet.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

..und was wäre eine echte Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

Vor allem teurer.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> ..und was wäre eine echte Wasserkühlung?



Da kannst Du ein paar Hundert € einplanen. Ist imo nur was für Silent-Fetischisten und extrem-Übertakter. Außerdem muss eine Wasserkühlung gewartet werden.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> ..und was wäre eine echte Wasserkühlung?


 
http://hexwired.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/nzxt-switch-810-case-2.jpg

Kostenpunkt ab 250 Euro für spartanisch, 400 Euro für Mittelmäßig und ab 500 Euro für Stark.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

...ja so etwas ist schon extrem....wenn dann Corsair H100 oder eben den bequit Wings 2   CPU Lüfter mit Low-profile Corsair RAM.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Da Du nicht übertakten willst, wäre der Dark Rock die  geschickteste Lösung


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

...das ist richtig..jetzt nur noch den passenden Quad Kit RAM finden, der sich mit dem ASUS Board auch verträgt und nicht zu hoch ist. Wie bekomme ich das bloss heraus?


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Du meinst, weil es nicht in der QVL steht? Das macht nichts, denn die QVL besagt nur, dass der Hersteller den RAM auf dem Board getestet hat, und ist somit kein Kriterium für die Kompatibilität. Denn kein Hersteller kann jeden RAM auf jedem Board testen. So viele Praktikanten kann es gar nicht geben


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

Auserdem kann es gut mal sein, dass der identisch bezeichnete RAM unterschiedliche Chips verwendet


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

Nein darum gehts nicht wirklich.....die Frage ist nur welcher RAM paßt wirklich!!!...auch auf Hinblick des Dark Rock - der reicht ja aus. Bei dem Dark Rock 2 würde es denke ich noch mehr Probleme geben.

Oder soll ich den PC zusammenbauen lassen, da werden ja dann immer alle Komponenten getestet, obs passt oder nicht.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Nein darum gehts nicht wirklich.....die Frage ist nur welcher RAM paßt wirklich!!!...auch auf Hinblick des Dark Rock - der reicht ja aus. Bei dem Dark Rock 2 würde es denke ich noch mehr Probleme geben.
> 
> Oder soll ich den PC zusammenbauen lassen, da werden ja dann immer alle Komponenten getestet, obs passt oder nicht.


 
Low Profile und DDR3 maximal 1600Mhz und 1,5 Volt. Was für Anforderungen gibt es noch?


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

Und welche gibt es da so zur Auswahl als 32GB Quad Kit ?

Ich habe den hier gefunden CML32GX3M4A1600C10 aber auf der Webseite von Corsair finde ich den nicht! Denn soll ja auch wirklich ein Quad Channel sein.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Die passen auf jeden Fall: Produktvergleich GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit 32GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9 (DDR3-1333) (GB332GB1333C9QC), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 32GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-1333C9Q-32GAO), Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 32GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMX32GX3

Ich würde die Ares nehmen.



virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier gefunden  CML32GX3M4A1600C10 aber auf der Webseite von Corsair finde ich den  nicht! Denn soll ja auch wirklich ein Quad Channel sein.



Die passen auch 

Quad Channel hat nichts mit dem RAM ansich zu tun, wenn Du 4 Riegel (in  die richtigen Slots^^) einbaust, läuft jeder RAM im Quad-Channel Modus.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Und welche gibt es da so zur Auswahl als 32GB Quad Kit ?


 
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 32GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C10Q-32GAO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Ob 1333MHz und CL9 oder 1600MHz und CL10 ist übrigens völlig Banane. Denn jeder 1333MHz CL9-RAM würde mit 1600MHz und CL 10 laufen und umgekehrt.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

Ich bin von G.Skill nicht so begeistert....

Hat jemand dafür eine Erklärung? Search results for: 'CML32GX3M4A1600C10' --- Kaufen kann man es aber finden tu ich es nicht!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Ich bin von G.Skill nicht so begeistert....


 
Warum bist du von äußerst hoher Zuverlässigkeit nicht begeistert?


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Den hier kannst Du auch nehmen: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600) (CML32GX3M4A1600C10) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (das ist der von der Corsair Seite)


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

@Softy und welcher ist das genau auf der Corsair Seite - ich finde den dort nicht gelistet.


@  DieMangoKiwi 

Wenn ich schon ein Case von Corsair habe dann passt RAM davon besser dazu !   Nein...aber mir ist die Marke GSkill zu "unbekannt"...kommt für mich wie ein "Billig-Produkt" rüber...ist wie beim Auto der Unterschied...zwischen VW und Audi z.B.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon ein Case von Corsair habe dann passt RAM davon besser dazu !   Nein...aber mir ist die Marke GSkill zu "unbekannt"...kommt für mich wie ein "Billig-Produkt" rüber...ist wie beim Auto der Unterschied...zwischen VW und Audi z.B.


 
Ich wollte früher auch soviel wie möglich von einer Marke. Dann wurde mir gezeigt, dass es die Mischung macht, die einen perfekten PC ausmacht. Eine Firma macht hervorragende Netzteile aber dafür schlechte Kühlung. Die eine guten Arbeitsspeicher aber mangelnde SSD's. Die eine perfekte Mainboards aber eher schlechtere Laufwerke.

Ich persönlich favorisiere bei Autos Audi und Mercedes. (2012 A Klasse)


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Das ist der hier (nur ohne Heatspreader): Vengeance®

G.Skill ist ein sehr renommiert in Sachen RAM


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

Übrigens CML32GX3M4A1600C10 ist kein Quad-Channel. Ich werde wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen, nen anderen Lüfter zu nehmen, anderen RAM zu nehmen oder eben z.B. die Corsair H100. Kann man jemand dort Erfahrungen berichten habe gelesen dass die irgendwie "knattern" soll. ....hmm... na ja kostet auch mehr als nen CPU-Lüfter


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Übrigens CML32GX3M4A1600C10 ist kein Quad-Channel.



Wie kommst Du denn darauf?


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

weil der Speicher nicht als Quad Kit gelistet ist.

Übrigen G.Skill Ares ist auch kein Quad Kit laut der Webseite sondern nur die Serie RipjawsZ , wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Ich verstehe echt nicht, was Du meinst 

Es gibt gar keinen "Quad Channel" RAM, das ist durch den Sockel definiert, weil der RAM 4x an die CPU angebunden ist: http://www.techniat.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/x79-block-diagram.jpg

Im Vergleich der Sockel 1155 mit Dual-Channel Modus: http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Z77-blockdiagram.jpg

Egal, welchen RAM Du einbaust, wenn es 4 Module (in den richtigen Slots (das steht im Hanbuch des Mainboards)), läuft der im Quad Channel Modus.+

Da musst Du auch nix einstellen, das geht automatisch.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (5. Juli 2012)

@Softy : na ja doch 4 Ram Bausteine der selben Sorte - daher auch Quad Kit genannt. ein Dual Kit sind immer 2 RAM-Bausteiner einer Sorte....so verstehe ich das, denn sonst könnte man ja auch einzele RAM-Bausteine als One Channel-Kit kaufen und aus 4 x1 = ein Quad Channel Kit machen. Und wenn er das richtig gelesen habe, ist dem nicht so! Quad Channel Kits sind eindeutig 100% gleich. 2 x 2 Dual Channel Kits sind nicht unbedingt gleich also alle 4 zusammen!


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

Sockel 1155 unterstütz allerdings nur Dualchannel, also tuns auch zwei Dualchannel Kits, das wollte vermutlich auch Softy sagen


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (6. Juli 2012)

ich möchte doch aber Sockel 2011 ( siehe Thread 1 ) Asus P9X79 !!!


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> @Softy : na ja doch 4 Ram Bausteine der selben Sorte - daher auch Quad Kit genannt. ein Dual Kit sind immer 2 RAM-Bausteiner einer Sorte....so verstehe ich das, denn sonst könnte man ja auch einzele RAM-Bausteine als One Channel-Kit kaufen und aus 4 x1 = ein Quad Channel Kit machen. Und wenn er das richtig gelesen habe, ist dem nicht so! Quad Channel Kits sind eindeutig 100% gleich. 2 x 2 Dual Channel Kits sind nicht unbedingt gleich also alle 4 zusammen!



Du verwechselst aber Quad-Kit und Quad-Channel. Du kannst natürlich auch 4 einzelne Riegel kaufen, und dann einbauen. Trotzdem wird der RAM dann im Quad-Channel Modus laufen (natürlich nur beim Sockel 2011).

Quad-Kit bedeutet nichts anderes, als dass der Hersteller 4 Riegel in eine Packung wirft und die als 4er-Pack verkauft.

Theoretisch kannst Du auch 4 unterschiedliche Riegel (unterschiedliche Hersteller oder RAM-Frequenz oder Latenzen) auf ein Sockel 2011 Board einbauen, und trotzdem läuft der RAM im Quad-Channel Modus (dann gibt der langsamste Riegel den Takt an).


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (6. Juli 2012)

Genau ich brauche aber Quad Channel Riegel...diese als KIT zu kaufen ist noch besser da diese dann "gleicher" sind als wenn sie ggf. einzeln kauft. ( jedenfalls habe ich es so gelesen )


----------



## Onkeldieter (6. Juli 2012)

Quad Channel ist ein Feature des Boards/CPU.
Nicht des Rams so gesehen.
Wie Softy schon sagte es ist völlig egal ob du 2 kits kaufst,oder 1 oder 3....
Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche wie als wenn du ein kit nimmst.
Wenn du bespielsweise 2 gleiche kits mit je 2 riegeln a 8 Gb kaufst,kommt das gleiche raus als wie wenn du 1 kit mit 4 Riegeln a 8gb holst,laufen beide im Quadchannelmodus


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (6. Juli 2012)

das ist mir klar...aber man solte ja den RAM aus der selben Serie kaufen und nicht unbedingt mischen.

Hm...ich meine ich kann ja auch den Corsair Speicher kaufen den ich mir wünsche und wenn der nicht passen solte, dann kann ich ja immer umdenken und mich für einen umentscheiden, vielleicht passt er ja doch unter den CPU Lüfter....wenn ich mal Höhenangaben hätte, dann könnte man das ja ausrechnen. Und wenn ich den pc selber zusammenbaue dann müsste ich die RAMS dann zurückschicken wäre eben blöd...hmm...oder eben die H100 . Zu was würdet ihr euch entscheiden?


----------



## Onkeldieter (6. Juli 2012)

Du kannst doch den hier vorgeschlagenen nehmen:

http://geizhals.at/de/793560

Nimmst dann 2 davon.
Dann hast du die identischen Riegel
Und die passen unter den Kühler


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Du kannst doch den hier vorgeschlagenen nehmen:
> 
> Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600) (CML32GX3M4A1600C10) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...


 64GB WTF


----------



## Onkeldieter (6. Juli 2012)

So wie ich das verstanden habe wollte er die haben.


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> das ist mir klar...aber man solte ja  den RAM aus der selben Serie kaufen und nicht unbedingt mischen.



Tust du ja. Der Hersteller packt auch nur entweder 2 oder 4 oder 8 Riegel in eine Packung, die werden nicht vorher irgendwie ausselektiert oder getestet. Es ist sogar geschickter, 2 Kits zu kaufen statt 1. Denn wenn mal ein Riegel defekt sein sollte, musst Du nur ein Kit einschicken, und der Rechner kann mit dem anderen weiterlaufen. Wenn Du ein großes Kit kaufst, musst Du es im Reklamationsfall einschicken und hast zu Hause einen PC ohne RAM.



virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Hm...ich meine ich kann ja auch den  Corsair Speicher kaufen den ich mir wünsche und wenn der nicht passen  solte, dann kann ich ja immer umdenken und mich für einen umentscheiden,  vielleicht passt er ja doch unter den CPU Lüfter....wenn ich mal  Höhenangaben hätte, dann könnte man das ja ausrechnen. Und wenn ich den  pc selber zusammenbaue dann müsste ich die RAMS dann zurückschicken wäre  eben blöd...hmm...oder eben die H100 . Zu was würdet ihr euch  entscheiden?



Der RAM ist der gleiche, nur einmal mit Heatspreader und einmal ohne. Was auf der Homepage steht oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Die meisten hier kennen sich schon gut aus mit Hardware (), da kannst Du uns vertrauen


----------



## shannes (6. Juli 2012)

Ich dachte immer, dass die Quadkits dafür da sind, dass der Hersteller garantiert, dass die 4 Riegel im Quadchannel laufen können und nicht zu unterschiedlich sind. Sprich, sind alle aus einer Marge vom Band abgegriffen und verpackt. Dadurch lässt sich zudem der Preis steigern. 
Aber es funktionieren auch 2 mal 2 Riegel im Quadchannel. Okay, ich würde jedoch schon versuchen den gleichen Speicher zu kaufen. Da ist die Chance auf identische Riegel relativ hoch.

Und dieser Punkt ist nicht ganz unter den Tisch zu kehren:


> Es ist sogar geschickter, 2 Kits zu kaufen statt 1. Denn wenn mal ein  Riegel defekt sein sollte, musst Du nur ein Kit einschicken, und der  Rechner kann mit dem anderen weiterlaufen. Wenn Du ein großes Kit  kaufst, musst Du es im Reklamationsfall einschicken und hast zu Hause  einen PC ohne RAM.



Für QuadChannel auf dem 2011er musst du eben vier DDR3-Riegel in die richtigen Solts stecken, nach Möglichkeit Riegel gleicher Bauart.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (6. Juli 2012)

...genau der Meinung bin ich auch!!!


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

Aber Du kaufst doch ein Quad-Kit?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

Hier ist ein preiswertes Kit. 
G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 64GB PC3-19200U CL10-12-12-31 (DDR3-2400) (F3-19200CL10Q2-64GBZHD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Juli 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hier ist ein preiswertes Kit.
> G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 64GB PC3-19200U CL10-12-12-31 (DDR3-2400) (F3-19200CL10Q2-64GBZHD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Easy, das hole ich mir gleich morgen


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (6. Juli 2012)

..ja das ist ein Quad Kit...bzw. 2 ....aber 2400Mhz macht kein Sinn.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> ..ja das ist ein Quad Kit...bzw. 2 ....aber 2400Mhz macht kein Sinn.


 
Das hängt von der Anwendung ab die du nutzt. Es gibt welche die mit schnellen RAM viel anfangen können.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Juli 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hängt von der Anwendung ab die du nutzt. Es gibt welche die mit schnellen RAM viel anfangen können.


 
Aber ob die dafür soviel zahlen wollen?


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (6. Juli 2012)

Bei 64 GB auf nem P9x79 Board brennt da einiges durch....das läuft nicht ab 5 Bausteine a 8 GB laufen nur 1333 Mhz


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Bei 64 GB auf nem P9x79 Board brennt da einiges durch....das läuft nicht ab 5 Bausteine a 8 GB laufen nur 1333 Mhz


 
Echt? wo stand das? Wusste ich gar nicht


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (6. Juli 2012)

Tztz...Seite 1


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (8. Juli 2012)

*CML32GX3M4A1600C10 ist QUAD Channel !!!
*


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2012)

Ich geb's auf 

Es gibt keinen Quad Channel RAM  Es gibt Chipsaätze und Speicher*controller*, die in der Lage sind, 4 RAM Riegel parallel zu betreiben. Der RAM ansich ist völlig nebensächlich.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> *CML32GX3M4A1600C10 ist QUAD Channel !!!
> *


 
Das sind 4 RAM Bausteine. Das ist alles.
Quad Channel kommt von dem Speichercontroller der CPU und hat nichts mit den RAM Bausteinen zu tun.
Es kommt nur darauf an wie viele Bausteine du brauchst um das nutzen zu können.
Sockel 1155 hat Dual Channel. Ergo brauchst du 2 Riegel um es nutzen zu können.
Sockel 2011 hat Quad Channel. Ergo brauchst du 4 Riegel um es nutzen zu können.


----------



## virtual_machine_1976 (8. Juli 2012)

Richtig - und die Herrsteller haben dazu extra für den Chip P9X79 RAM-Bausteine hergestellt die genau für den QUAD Channel zugeschnitten sind.


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2012)

virtual_machine_1976 schrieb:


> Richtig - und die Herrsteller haben dazu extra für den Chip P9X79 RAM-Bausteine hergestellt die genau für den QUAD Channel zugeschnitten sind.



Das ist doch nur Marketing-blabla.


----------

